# Leopard Geckos eyes gone funny



## lmh1984 (Nov 10, 2008)

Iv'e had 2 female leo's for about 5 months now, the other evening when handling one of my leos, i noticed she had green eyes, she later managed to scrape this out herself on a shedding stone, her eyes have gone a black colour, rather than the 'snake eye' type effect they were before. It looks quite moist too. I then picked up my other female and her eyes had gone black too. They both shed really well, so im not sure if it has anything to do with this or not. I live nowhere near a specialist vets nor does my local agree to see them. Im basically feeling as though i have been left stranded with not a clue... im worried for my girls. Any one else out there had this before or know what it can be? I have tried searching on the web for anything but so far, nothing. 

Please help, I thank you all in advance

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3020749300/
eye seems to have gone green on this one again!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

pics would be great


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

Are you sure it wasn't just the pupils dilating?


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

pics if you can and when you saiy green you mean like a puss or the eye clolour?


----------



## lmh1984 (Nov 10, 2008)

im pretty sure its not the pupils dilating. 

the one that has the gunk on her eyes, has now got it again :-( she did have a bad shed last time, and the skin was stuck to her head, i put her in a pot with warm water to aid her, which it did. But t doesnt explain why my other girl has black eyes also... worried about them :-(


----------



## lmh1984 (Nov 10, 2008)

its not a puss, its more like a film of goo... which she is able to scrape out herself.


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

lmh1984 said:


> im pretty sure its not the pupils dilating.
> 
> the one that has the gunk on her eyes, has now got it again :-( she did have a bad shed last time, and the skin was stuck to her head, i put her in a pot with warm water to aid her, which it did. But t doesnt explain why my other girl has black eyes also... worried about them :-(


You really need to get them to a vet, I know you explained that there aren't any close to you but these leo's are your responsibility and you should have realised when you bought them that they might, at some point in their lives, need specialist attention. 

Where do you actually live? Someone on here might be able to point you in the right direction : victory:


----------



## lmh1984 (Nov 10, 2008)

im living in cambridgeshire... any help would be great.


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

lmh1984 said:


> its not a puss, its more like a film of goo... which she is able to scrape out herself.


 if its green and a film it is infection and needs to be sorted.you must try to find a vet.


----------



## pop80_uk (Dec 30, 2007)

I can not see the pictures but you need to go to a vet sounds like they have retained shed and this is hurt their little eyes.


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

lmh1984 said:


> im living in cambridgeshire... any help would be great.


Check out this thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/3730-good-herp-vets-near.html


----------



## chajb (Jun 18, 2017)

Hello. I also have a leopard gecko, and his eyes have gone full black too. (They however have not gone green, I have had him for a week an he hasnt shedded yet) But I was just wondering if you have a soloution yet for this. If or when you do, please contact me as I am slightly worried.
-Charlie


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry - I know it's difficult but the gecko needs to see a specialist vet - only a vet can make a proper diagnosis and prescribe treatment.

There are two things that spring to mind as causing this. Firstly infection as has already been suggested. But as both are getting it I would also suspect vitamin A deficiency which can cause hyperkeratosis. What do you dust their insects with and what do you gut load them with?


----------

